# Trip of a life time



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep. Very cool.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Very cool trip but holy shit that's some terrible music to listen to for 18 minutes. [smiley=suicide.gif]


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow. Wow. Wow. There are very few people on this forum that could complete that whole trip. What a feat. I'm 28 and in the best shape of my life and I know I would struggle.


----------



## Centerpole90 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Pretty cool, kinda like rivermonsters on fly.
if i were to do a trip like that i really liked the one costa del mar did. What was it called geo nav or something?
That vidoe kicked ass


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah pretty coll stuff, GeoFish, I think you're talking about Cut, great fishing movie.

Those guys get it done on an awesome adventure


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

first time iv seen anyone use a snap swivel flyfishing…….


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck on what happens to your intestinals after eating a Monkey...just sayen


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I actually have a friend who got a great deal for a trip for three to Bolivia and can't make it.  I was going to post it in the for sale section soon, but figured this is a good spot too.

It's 4 days fishing for peacocks and pyara in Bolivia.  All guided, meals included, at one of the top lodges there - Cano *****/Green Forest.  The trip normally costs $4k per person, $12k total, but he is selling what he paid for it - $5,300.  That does not include flights.  Dates are flexible.

PM me for info.  We were going to go this fall, but there's this little thing called life that sometimes gets in the way.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Some nice 'Toothy Critters' there for sure but what is up with that irate dude @ 14:55?


----------

